# Tappen Saugeye Trolling Question



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

I am in the process of buying a home across from the Tappen Dam. I am set up for Lake Erie trolling on my 23' Mako. Just wondering if this boat is too big for Tappen and if Erie trolling techniques work on saugeye? I have some other hunting property outside of Hopedale and have driven by the lake for years. I really have never seen any boats larger than bass boats on the lake. Just wondering if you can launch easily there as my boat needs a little more water to come off the trailer. Also the majority of the people I see saugeye fishing are vertically jigging along the bridges, not really trolling. I will be spending alot of time there this summer as the house needs work and wont be able to fish Erie that often. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks Al


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Trolling nightcrawler harness with a bottom bouncers works well there in the summer. Trolling shad raps catches fish too.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The only time inland saugeye might be similar to erie is when you target the bottom huggers on erie. Other than that, not so much.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you should have no problem with the launch!! nice deep erea main launch on 250 that is... tappen is a weird lake!!! been going there 35 yr and have not mastered it yet!!! there are nice eyes there that is fact...


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks guys! Just one more question. Will Saugeye suspend in deeper water and school up or are they more of a structure oriented fish? Also I have been told they are a more agressive fish than a walleye so should speeds be increased in warmer water when trolling( I know thats 2 questions, I'm just excited to fish new species and water) Thanks, Al


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

stop at the bait shop just before the dam ,cory will help you out.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Like bounty says, go see Jim Corey at Cripple Creek B&T. Jim is the Yoda of Tappan saugeye fishing.

On my home waters (AC & Hoover) the saugeye tend to suspend over deep water and go inactive until next feeding time. Once the chow bell rings they slide into the closest available structure at about the same depth they were suspending. Some guys swear that saugeye feed while suspended because they caught a few while trolling over a point and had them hit a good 6ft off the deep side of the drop. I don't disagree with this, but I will say that the fish were probably sliding in at the time and got caught "mid slide" .


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi martinconcrete
I don't know if you are aware of the 25 HP limit on Tappan Lake. Your 23' Mako may not make it unless toy have an outboard that can be swapped out.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

For everyone EXCEPT coman61 and martincocrete, the HP restriction on Tappan Lake is 299 HP .


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

oops,..
I guess that was Atwood lake I was thinking of


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes...Saugeyes sometimes do suspend but rarely.
99&#37; of the time they are within 1ft. of the bottom especially when they are feeding.
When you say Lake Erie tactics..if you mean Dipseys,Jets etc...forget about it.
You will lose a lot of tackle and work your butt of by constantly changing depths..
You also dont have the long straight trolling passes like you do on Erie.
Crawler harnesses with bottom bouncers are a good bet if you want to troll.
Casting spoons,Vibes,crankbaits and jigs are your best bet at Tappan.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

The only problem I see then is I dont have a trolling moter for boat control. Maybe it would be best than to look for a smaller boat that would be possible to cast or troll. What is the average depth of Tappen beyond the dam area? I have a friend who bass fishes alot there and he says he catches saugeyes-bass fishing periodically but he has never really targeted them.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can also troll using leadcore which will give you precise depth control. Just be sure to splice on a heavy ( I use 20# fluro) leader so you can "haul" on a snagged lure to retrieve it.
Invest in a quality plug knocker with short pieces of small link chain which will also allow you to retrieve lures from wood and rocks.
Don't forget the large white bass that Tappen holds. They can be caught casting or trolling and provide a terrific fight.


----------

